# mec automate help



## nigsbro (Mar 12, 2013)

I dont know if this is in the right forum and know its alot to ask but over here in the uk there isnt anyone I can ask. could someone take some messurements for me in iches or mm off their auto-mate please? as been looking around now for weeks with no luck,
the messurements I need are below.
depth (on top rear to start of slope)
slope size,
front hight up to slope 
rear hight 
disk size aross disk 
center of the disk to the conecting arm bolt size
lenght of arm from disk bolt to upper bolt thats on the rear of the press
and thickness of steel used for the auto mate and the disk.

If someone could do this for me it would be a great help as i want to make a 12volt unit up.

cheers Bart.


----------

